# wiring



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, I have to change a low voltage trance former. It is wired to a line coming from the wall switch. Being the wimp I am I usually turn the house current of but is in necessary since I can turn the switch of and I won't be touching the switch Logic says if the switch is off it would be ok but I flunked logic what do you think thanks Mike


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

you could check it with a volt meter.

But you should kill the breaker anyways, Ive got a friend who got hit with 20 thousand volts and almost died.

120 can kill you too.

The switch could fail

Somebody could turn it on.

a bug could get in there and connect the contacts (this has happened and I have had to deal with the resultant fire)

It could have a secondary means of power

Just too many ways to get hurt.


----------



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

Agreed. Kill power at a breaker, then check for dead with a meter. If you cant do that, get a pro.


----------



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

I'm super paranoid, I always test my volt meter against a known live circuit before confirming that another circuit is dead. I wouldn't want to end up on the floor because of a malfunction in a $15 tool.

That being said, electricity is dangerous but if you know the rules and pay attention, you shouldn't have any accidents. I've done work in my main panel live before because I didn't want to turn off the computer servers I run.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

Trance former, that's a new one on me. New age electronics?? LOL

Most likely transformer I guess. what is it conncted to that has a switch? You never know if the installer was qualified to do the wiring, I would check for voltage before doing anything with it.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok thanks I can turn it off


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

Standing on a plastic stool with rubber soled work boots and keeping one hand behind your back will prevent any issues. But a voltage meter usually suffices.


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

Double post


----------

